# Char to String aus DB



## schlumsch (15. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

also ich habe eine SQL Datenbank in welcher ich ein Feld wie folgt definiert habe:


```
searchtags` varchar(100) NOT NULL COMMENT 'the words to serach',
```

Nun möchte ich die Einträge auslesen und danach in einen String umwandeln. kann mir jemand sagen wie das funktioniert? Unten angeführter Code geht nicht, war nur "die Ecke in welcher ich gespielt" habe...




```
...
result = preparedStatement.executeQuery();
while (result.next()) {
				...
				String suchWoerter =  char.class.toString(result.getCharacterStream("searchtags"));
				String str = new String(result.getCharacterStream("searchtags"));
				...
```


thx & lg


----------



## schlumsch (15. Okt 2008)

....hmmm, ein klasse Beispiel zum Thema "sau blöde Frage" man behandle den Char einfach als String, ich hab es selbst gemerkt *g* ... Asche über mein Haupt!

lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (15. Okt 2008)

wieso nicht result.getString() ????


----------

